# كل ماتريد معرفته عن الحساسات في السيارات الحديثة



## سمير شربك (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بالأطلاع على انواع الأشارات التي يتلقاها الكومبيوتر للسيارة من مختلف انواع الحساسات 
ومنها متحسسات ذات اشارة متغيرة - ومفاتيح ترسل الأشارة 
وكل منها انواع وتتعلق ب 
-بكمية الهواء وحرارة المبرد وحرارة الهواء وموقع عمود الكرنك والكامات وحساس الأكسجين وحساس الضغط المطلق وحساس سرعة المركبة 
ومفاتيح تدوير السياره وتدوير المحرك ومفتاح الأحمال الكهربائية وغيرها كلها في الشرح القادم 
الذي سينال إعجابكم 
في السابق كان نظام ضخ الوقود في المحرك عن طريق الكارباتور (المفحم) و اليوم أصبح التحكم بكمية و توقيت ضخ البنزين و الشرارة عن طريق كمبيوتر السيارة و ذلك من خلال دراسته لوضع السيارة من خلال الاشارت التي يتلقاها من مختلف أنواع الحساسات

الاشارات التي تدخل الى عقل المحرك في السيارة:

وتنقسم الى قسمين:

1:-المتحسسات ذات الاشارات المتغيرة 
2:-المفاتيح التي ترسل اشارة 

1:المتحسسات ذات الشارات المتغيرة :-

1:-حساس تدفق كمية الهواء air flow meter 
ويوجد عادة في مجرى دخول الهواء للمحرك ويقوم بحساب كمية الهواء المتدفق
للمحرك من حيث الحجم او الكتله وارسال اشارة كهربائية متناسبة معه الى 
العقل الذي يستخدم هذه الاشارة لحساب كمية الوقود المناسبة لتحقيق الاداء
الافضل 

2:-حساس زاوية الخانق throttle position sensor
ويوجد على وحدة الخانق ويرتبط معها ميكانيكيا" ويرسل اشارة كهربائية متناسبة
مع تغير زاوية الخانق الى العقل الذي يستخدمها في تحديد نظام العمل بالتسارع
او التباطؤ وتقديم الشرارة الكهربائية للقدح او تأخيرها حسب النظام 

3:-حساس حرارة المبرد في المحرك coolant temperature sensor
ويوجد في مجرى ماء المبرد في المحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير
قيمتها تبعا" للتغير الحراري وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة المبرد 
يستخدمها العقل بتحديد نظام التشغيل البارد او الساخن وكذلك تحديد نظام 
العمل البارد او الساخن وتغيير كمية الوقود التي يدفعها العقل للمحرك تبعا"
لذلك وتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة الكهربائية للمحرك تقدما" وتأخيرا" معها 

4:-حساس حرارة الهواء الداخل للمحرك intake air temperature
ويوجد في مجرى دخول هواء للمحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير 
قيمتها تبعا لتغير الحرارة وبذلك تتولد اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة الهواء 
الداخل لمحرك ترسل للعقل الذي يستخدمها في تصحيح كثافة الهواء وتحديد 
كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك حسب نوع البيئة الحرارية 

5:-حساس موقع عمود المرفق (الكرنك) crankshaft position sensor 
ويوجد قريب من احدى نهايات الكرنك او في الوسط ويتصل بطريقة مغناطيسية 
او ضوئية مع قرص ذو فتحات او اسنان معد لهذا الغرض ويتولد به اشارة كهربائية
متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل يستخدمها في حساب زوايا القدح للشرارة 
والبخاخات وحساب دورات المحرك 

6:-حساس موقع عمود الكامات camshaft position sensor
ويوجد على احدى نهايات الكام شفت ويتصل معه بطريقة مغناطيسية او ضوئية 
وعن طريق قرص مسنن او ذو فتحات معد لهذا الغرض وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية
متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل ويستخدمها في تصحيح زوايا القدح للشرارة 
وللبخاخات 

6:-حساس الاوكسجين المسخن heated oxygen sensor
ويوجد على انبوب العادم وهو عبارة عن حساس كيميائي ذو جزئين احدهما 
داخل انوب العادم والاّخر خارجه ويقيس نسبة الاوكسجين في العادم ويرسل
اشارة للعقل متناسبة معها يستخدمها العقل لتصحيح كمية الوقود لتقليل التلوث 
وتحسين الاداء

7:-حساس الضغط المطلق للمدخل manifold absolute pressure
ويوجد على مدخل هواء المحرك او متصل مع المدخل بانبوب هواء وتتولد فيه 
اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع ضغط هواء المدخل ويستخدمها العقل لحساب 
كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك وحساب الارتفاع من اجل تصحيح كمية الوقود
تبعا" للارتفاع لتغير كثافة الهواء معها

8:-حساس الطرق knock sensor
وهوعبارة عن متحسس ارتجاجات صوتية يربط مباشرة مع جسم المحرك 
يتحسس تتابع الانفجارات في اسطوانات المحرك ويرسل اشارة للعقل يستخدمها
في تصحيح زوايا الشرارة المتقدمة والمتأخرة وتحديد صلاحية عمل اسطوانات 
المحرك 

9:-حساس سرعة المركبة vehicle speed sensor
وتتصل مع محور دوران الاطارات وتتولد فيها اشارة متناسبة مع سرعة المركبة 
ترسل للغقل ويستخدمها في تحديد عمل صمام السرعة الحيادية وكذلك تحديد 
عمل مراوح التبريد للمبرد 


2:- المفاتيح المرسلة للاشارة 

1:-مفتاح تشغيل السيارة ignition switch 
ويوفر فولتية ايقاظ العقل وتهيئته لدورة عمل جديدة 

2:-مفتاح تدوير المحرك start switch
ويوفر فولتيه اشارة التدوير التي يستخدمها العقل لتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة 
وتحديد نظام تجهيز الوقود بنظام التدوير

3:-مفتاح طلب التبريد a\c request switch 
ويوفر اشارة طلب التبريد للعقل من اجل تحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل 
وتحديد احمال المحرك ومن ثم ارسال اشارة تشغيل ضاغط التبريد

4:-مفتاح ضغط معزز المقود power stern pressure switch 
ويرسل اشارة الى العقل عند ارتفاع ضغط معزز المقود لتقليل الاحمال الاخرى 
على المحرك وتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية

5:-مفتاح اغلاق الخانق closed throttle switch 
ويرسل اشارة اغلاق بوابة الخانق لتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل 
وتحديد نظام عمل المحرك الحيادي

6:-مفاتيح الاحمال الكهربائية lode signal switch 
وتعمل مع مصابيح الانارة العالية وتدفئة الزجاج الخلفي الكهربائية 
وتحفز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل وتحدد الاحمال على المحرك


----------



## HaMzAsW (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة .. 
اخوك : حمزة شيخ ورق


----------



## أبوأحسان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## black88star (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذي المعلومة القيمة 
عــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## alith (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## سمير شربك (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع 
ولكم مني فائق الأحترام


----------



## عامر المدحتي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور حفظك الله


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي سمير على هذا المجهود وجازاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود مشيمش (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي 

معلومات مهمة


----------



## bassamnh (2 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا ع المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## zohier osamah (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيل مع وافر التحيه والتقدير الي المهندس سمير شريك وجميع الأخوه الذين قامو بالمرور علي هذا الموضوع المفيد الذي قدمه المهندس سمير سريك


----------



## احمد الشرفي (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي سمير


----------



## dhahir (15 أبريل 2011)

نشكر الاخ الكريم علي هذا الموضوع حقيقة استفدت منها كثيرا ،كان الله في عونك


----------



## قيس مصطفى (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## engine-4x4 (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات 
وفقك الله


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووور علي هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## mhamad.sham (9 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وسلام عليكم اجمعين وشكرا على كل مواضيع المفيدة


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## elmuthana algaali (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رعد القرة غلي (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على هده المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## midouu84 (15 أغسطس 2011)

Merci boucou


----------



## المسوق الشبكي (15 أغسطس 2011)

اطرح اي سؤال اخصوص كهرباء السياره وان شاء الله ننطيك جواب


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن الديوانية (19 أغسطس 2011)

thank you


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووورررررررر


----------



## king555 (20 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abcd2008 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## haghelal (5 نوفمبر 2011)

األف شكر ، على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، سلمت ، وجزاك الله خيرآ​


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Mersi mon frer]


----------



## safwat azez (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hossam76ho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف معرفة قيمة حساسات السيارة الاصلية 
وايضا كيف معرفة قيمة الحساس التالف من اجهزة تشخيص الاعطال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hossam76ho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*قياس الحساسات في السيارة*

*كيف معرفة قيمة حساسات السيارة الاصلية 
وايضا كيف معرفة قيمة الحساسات التالف باستخدام اجهزة تشخيص الاعطال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

*


----------



## hossam76ho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*كيف معرفة قيمة حساسات السيارة الاصلية من حيث (المقاومة والفولت و الاشارة لعقل السيارة اي Vm)

وايضا كيف معرفة قيمة الحساسات التالف باستخدام اجهزة تشخيص الاعطال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

*


----------



## hossam76ho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*كيف معرفة قيمة حساسات السيارة الاصلية من حيث (المقاومة والفولت و الاشارة لعقل السيارة اي Vm)

وايضا كيف معرفة قيمة الحساسات التالفة باستخدام اجهزة تشخيص الاعطال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

*


----------



## safa aldin (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hika (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت لو عندك كتب عن الحساسات تبعتهالى او تقولى على مكانها


----------



## amertop1 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على هل المعلومات والله لو طلبت اكتير من عالم والله ماحدا رضي يعطينا هيك معلومات 
مشششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككوووووررررررررررررر كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتييييييييييييييرررررررررر


----------



## المحجوب توتي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الاول شكر على الجهد ياخي سمير
ثاني ماهي اجهزه كشف هذه الاعطال 
ثالثا مشاركه في دعم موضوعك


----------



## sylytk (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## askndr (17 أكتوبر 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده​​


----------



## tito elaidy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكركم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فقيه العرب (25 أكتوبر 2012)

بوركت على هذه المعلومات


----------



## احمدالطلك (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي​


----------



## meengmse (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي لكن لو يدعم الموضوع برسوم توضيحية أو فيديو أكيد أفضل . . مشكور


----------

